
Why talk about compensation? - vaibhavsagar
https://blog.wesleyac.com/posts/wages
======
JohnFen
I would disclose my salary if there were a strong, immediate need to do it,
but not otherwise. It's nobody else's business what I make, and it's not my
business what my colleagues are making.

I'm certainly not going to say that nobody should share this information with
others, but doing so is far outside of my own comfort zone.

